# Wireing help for 2000 Wrangler trailer light.



## Activity Man (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 2000 Jeep Wrangler soft top, and I would like to install the connector for trailer lights. I have never done this before, but I have replaced light switches in the house, so I'm not afraid to touch wires. I had asked a mechanic how much to have it installed and he told me $70! I checked on the price of the plug connector and it was around $12, with wires labeled for right, left, brake, and ground. I found the wire harness. It runs down the drivers side, just below the top of the frame, and dissapears into the frame, just behind the rear wheel. Is this a job I need to pay $70 for, or can someone help with suggestions so I could do this myself?

Thanks!
Activity Man


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can splice into the main harness you've found, 

A pro would probably go to the harness plugs and install a "t-connector" avoiding splicing the wiring, leaving a cleaner looking job and not chancing any of the hazards involved in splicing or irreparably modifying the factory harness. Installing this type of connector requires removing the rear lights and working though the openings. Not rocket science but it takes time to do properly and cost of the part is a little more then the price of a simple generic flat four.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

basher;554769 said:


> You can splice into the main harness you've found,
> 
> A pro would probably go to the harness plugs and install a "t-connector" avoiding splicing the wiring, leaving a cleaner looking job and not chancing any of the hazards involved in splicing or irreparably modifying the factory harness. Installing this type of connector requires removing the rear lights and working though the openings. Not rocket science but it takes time to do properly and cost of the part is a little more then the price of a simple generic flat four.


that is how I did it. stopped at autozone and asked them to order me a trailer wiring kit for a 98 wrangler....2 days later I had it and put it in. there was a wire harness plug behind the pass side tail light. I disconnected it and pluged one side into the trailer harness and the other end into the other side and done. I did pull the inner fender down to get better acess to it as well. took 10 minutes and no splicing!! think the part was $20


----------

